# My friend's cichlid needs help!



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

To all the cichlid experts. My friend sent me the following picture of his Red fin Kadango that has a big lump growing on its head. So far he seems to be the only fish has it and he is still swimming well. The lump developed within a 2 week period while he was on vacation. His mom overfed the fish 10x more than normal. He has the following questions and hope someone can answer them:

1) What is it and is it contagious to other fish?
2) What medication he can use so that he can treat the whole tank without affecting other fish? He told me its almost impossible to catch him in his 110 gallon tank full of rocks.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crumb that is some growth.  I am sorry I am not much help really for that sorta stuff


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow...that's intense. Wish I could help :S all the best to your friend's fish.


----------

